# كيف يعمل الطيار الالي



## ابوشوق77 (8 يناير 2010)

أريد معلومات عن كيفية عمل الطيار الالي 
واشكرااااااااااا


----------



## جاسر (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

هذا المدخل جيد: هنا


----------

